# AIM buddies



## xtinethenomad (Sep 3, 2010)

I get fucking bored here in augusta ga
im online alot, anyone wanna chat on aim, about anyfuckingthing
or just wants to harrass me, send me your SN
-xtine:dead_zombie:


----------



## Mouse (Sep 4, 2010)

frostedideals


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 5, 2010)

aim sucks, IRC is better


----------



## Amish (Sep 7, 2010)

amishpyrate 
im on at least once a day or try to


----------

